# Concrete Vs. Dirt Floor?



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm new and I've done a quick search on barns and I'm ready to pop the question - Concrete Vs. Dirt floors?

If there is a thread already going some guidance to it is appreciated.

I am on the verge of building a new goat barn (small - 200 sq ft), I get to chose which kind of floor I want and I'm curious about what flooring you all like better and why. 

Mostly healthy and clean Vs. pain to clean and maintain.

Thanks!
Kat


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

If I had the money and could do it I would concrete. I would love to be able to power wash the floors a couple times a year but with dirt no chance of that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer dirt floors with good drainage. I actually have a rock base and use #9 clean limestone on top for the goats to be on. No problems with urine drainage so the goats aren't laying in it. When I first moved to my current home, the only barn on the property had concrete floors. The standing urine even with pine shavings was horrible. If you live in an area that gets cold for the winter, there is no way to clean that concrete when the weather is cold.

With the limestone, I can put a new layer down once a year. Plus you can always throw baking soda over it.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We have concrete. Its a really old barn and it was not poured properly (no stone base, just poured on the dirt) so it sweats horribly, everytime its the least bit humid or raining out the barns are a wet mess. In the horse stalls we have to have mats for them so they don't slip. The urine seeps through the seems on the matts and just collects in the middle. It does make it easy to shovel up shavings smoothly on the bare concrete... thats about the only good thing I can think about it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm with Karen -- dirt -- but dirt that's not dusty and packs well so it's easy to clean up.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I vote dirt, i love our dirt floors. But haven't had any other kind, so I dont' have any experience managing a more solid type of flooring.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have both and I prefer dirt. The concrete gets those nasty pee stains, the dirt drains.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I like dirt for the goaties. Though I'm thinking of putting wood in my kidding stalls. Concrete is wonderful for the feed room/milking room though!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently have half really badly pored concrete with no edges (dirt and wood from the frames) and I don't like it. Its hard to clean the edges and urine soaks into the concrete and never dries during the fall, winter and spring here in the Northwest. I pay a lot for straw bedding and have to change it a couple times a week because the urine doesn't drain away. In fact, the bedding just holds it and its not long before it starts smelling really bad. 

The other half of their indoor pen is dirt. I like it for urine drainage but when it rains the edges soak up the rain water because its the lowest ground level. 

I'd like dirt when the new goat house is elevated higher and I may perhaps like concrete if it was pored correctly with no hiding places for poop and bedding, and if it drained better.

My concern is cleaning and drainage. Would I eventually have to dig up the top layer of dirt and replace it due to tid-bits of poop accumulation? How well does it clean over time? My current dirt floor is doing okay but my goaties don't spend a lot of time in that part of the indoor pen. If I could hose down a concrete floor it wouldn't dry any better than their urine during the wet seasons.

I'm interested in fines and lime and how well that works. How often and how much maintenance is required. I'm totally fine with replacing the top now and then as long as it cleans well enough and drains.

PS- The new barn will be elevated and be the highest ground level so rain water won't soak into it. Also, we have as many gutters as possible catching and directing rain water away from the current indoor goat pen and still water gets in at the edges because its the lowest point.

Thanks for all your input!
Kat


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I like a dirt floor. Best bet: stone dust with stall mats. This gives you a soft floor good drainage easy to clean.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Well draining dirt floors is the only way I would go.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't like concrete. It makes it cold to sleep on for the goats. While it can be easier to clean, I would rather my goats be nice and warm. It doesn't drain the pee very well either. Dirt floors are better. The dirt will absorb the pee and keep the goats warmer in the winter. Even though you may have straw down on the concrete, it will still be colder than on a dirt floor. That is because of chemistry. Concrete loses heat more easily than dirt. With concrete floors it may make the barn cooler in the summer, with a dirt floor it might be warmer. I'm sure most goats won't want to lay in a hot house all day and most will lay outside. Hope this helps.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Randi said:


> I like a dirt floor. Best bet: stone dust with stall mats. This gives you a soft floor good drainage easy to clean.[/QUOTE
> 
> Mats are warm comfortable and can be bedded with straw or sawdust. They allow for drainage and don't hold odors. They can be sprinkled with lime. Stalldry or other things. Goatie hooves do not harm them


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I'm going to try pellets under the straw until I get started on the new barn and see how I like it. 

I'm seriously leaning toward dirt for drainage reasons. I'm just desperate to find a way to overcome the hoof rot issues. Twice a week I hoof-spa my goaties just to stay on top of it. There has to be a better way.

Sigh.


----------

